# If you had to choose between these subs...



## skshepherd (Oct 11, 2010)

I am looking to upgrade from an onkyo sk10 and a jbl 160 10". ( dont laugh  )
I might be able to afford one of these used subs, some of which I cannot seem to find many reviews for these and am not sure how they compare with each other. I am not opposed to a diy project but my budget is limitied to around $250-$300. Would I be able to make a sub that would be better for that price range than the premade ones below? I have a medium sized room and would use the sub mostly for HT.

possibilities I have found are 

PSB stratus subsonic 7
PSB image subsonic 6
Definitive Technology powerfield (waiting on the model number looks like 12")
Velodyne cht 15
HSU vtf2 mk 2

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

If you can get the HSU for your price range and its guarenteed in working order, go for it.


----------



## skshepherd (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

I had heard the hsu was good but wondered it the 10" would outperform the 15 in the velodyne or the psb 7. Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

I'd probably do Dual Dayton sub-120s myself on that budget. In fact if I started the hobby over I'd use Dual Dayton Sub-120s and Behringer 2030ps for my entire setup.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

bugger, mk2 vice mk3..sigh. Ok I will go with the Velodyne or if pride of "I did it" appeals to you then what Isiberian said, Look at a Dayton DIY from partsexpress


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

For HT, it would be hard to beat two Dayton SUB-120 HT subwoofers for $300 delivered.

Also consider the Emotiva Ultra Sub 10 for $290 delivered. Outstanding performance. You can try it and if you don't want it return it within 30 days for a full purchase price refund.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

I heard a lot of good feedback on the BIC America subwoofers - F12 and its predecessor - I don't have any personal experience, but they can be had for about $200 new, so might be worth adding to your research list.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

The DIY kits from Parts Express are hard to beat for the moneyand a good warrenty to boot.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

Call me bias but my vote would be the 6i if you can find it for a decent price, but that would also be dependent on your room size, so what's your room size LxWxH?


----------



## skshepherd (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

Hello and thanks for the input guys. The room is roughly 12ft by 26ft by 8ft with stairs leading to the upper level on one end away from the system. I am not able to utillize the whole room (length wise)for HT. 
I did find the psb image subsonic 6 but I think it is different from the 6i but Im not sure exactly how. The one I found on craigslist is $75 which I think I posted the link too earlier. 

Thanks!

I guess I didn't include the link, http://fayar.craigslist.org/ele/1993381743.html


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

Sorry I misread thought it was the 6i, I'm changing my vote here to HSU since your room is just under 2500 cu.ft.The 6i and the 6 are very different they both have the same size driver but that is where the similarities ends.

Here are some PDFs of the two.


----------



## skshepherd (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello guys, since the budget looks like it might be tigher than I thought, what about replacing the 10" driver in both the jbl and onkyo with the parts express dayton qt 255-4 10" quatro that is on sale for $55. Do you think it would give me noticable improvment? The jble is downfiring design, would the dayton be suitable for that kind of mounting?

Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

skshepherd said:


> ... what about replacing the 10" driver in both the jbl and onkyo with the parts express dayton qt 255-4 10" quatro that is on sale for $55. Do you think it would give me noticable improvment?


Do you know how to use WinISD???... if not, I suggest you to make a new thread in the DIY section and ask if is okay to swap drivers :innocent:

If the JBL is down firing is not a problem... as long as the box size is okay to use with the Dayton driver.

You want another option (I mean, you're considering swapping drivers, right???)???... build one or two new subs :whistling:


----------



## skshepherd (Oct 11, 2010)

So I could just use the old plate amps both are around 100 or 150w rms I believe, and get more skilled at winisd and design box best suited for the sub/s and come out on top for less money? I was trying to sell both and save up enough to build one 15 sub based on the dayton quatro thats on sale for $75. I have to blame my brother for my sub envy since I just picked up an outlaw lfm1 plus and am holding for him, that thing is very nice.


Wonder if I could put the dimensions of the existing cabinets and port size and length in winisd and see how the dayton quatro 10" might behave.

I looked at the subs in the jbl and onkyo, the onkyo was very lightweight, while the jbl is more substancial with a vented pole piece. 

Anway thanks again for the help!


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: if you had to choose between these subs...*

the Premier Acoustics PA-120 would be a great sub in that price range also, I know a few people that have them and while they aren't quite as good as my eD, they are pretty nice subs for $229


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

In that price range I'd consider HSU, EMPTek, and eD


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

I also agree that multiple Dayton SUB120 or SUB100 subs would be most useful for your price range. 2 or 3 SUB120 or 3 or 4 SUB100, distributed around the room for smoothed response, would be ideal. You can also get much better SQ from the Dayton subs by merely installing a cheap pillow or two inside each sub to modify it's LF response curve to be highly damped. Yes, some $3 Wal-Mart pillows really can improve the SQ radically. With 3 of these subs, you would have very good SPL/dynamic range in your room and with them distributed around the room, the frequency response will be far better/linear as compared to any single sub.

Also, with the SUB120 and SUB100, the cabinet and amplifiers are of good quality, a great value for the package price for sure. You can easily replace the stock driver with a high quality used driver from eBay(low priced of course) and improve SQ later on even further.

Chris


----------

